

Signal Processing Primer - speednoise
http://mynameismjp.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/signal-processing-primer/

======
nitrogen
An interesting review, but a bit difficult to read due to formatting issues.
What resolution was this theme designed for? Even maximized on a 1920x1080
screen (I _never_ browse maximized), illustrations are being cropped. Also,
zooming in causes the sidebars to expand and the text column to shrink.

